# The First Ever Photos of the Mid-Engine Corvette



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If I am correct GM built a midengine Corvette Concept in the late 60 s early 70 s . Nothing became of IT .


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

brian v said:


> If I am correct GM built a midengine Corvette Concept in the late 60 s early 70 s . Nothing became of IT .


Yep - there were actually 2 or 3 "Corvettes" that were mid engine concepts. The XP-882 in the late 60's with a mid-mounted transverse V8, and then DeLorean cancelled the program until the DeTomaso Pantera was announced for sale. In 1972, DeLorean allowed more work, renaming the car the XP-895 and it used a 4-rotor (2 Chevy Vega 2-rotors joined together). 

In 76, that car had the 4-rotor replaced with a V8 and was renamed the Aerovette and was approved for production in 1980. Once the supporters of the vehicle (Zora Arkus-Duntov, Bill Mitchell and Ed Cole) retired, the program was cancelled










The 1986 Indy Concept (CERV III) was branded as a Corvette, so that also would count.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I don't think it is a Corvette if it's going to be $400k.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Tip of the hat to AG for breaking this news.


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

400k, guess that's another car to my wish list


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

I _*HIGHLY*_ doubt General Motors will put a 6-cylinder in a Corvette. They're hasn't been one since the 50's.

Why not twin turbo the V8? Callaway did this with their Corvette Sledgehammer back in 1988. 254.76 MPH, 0-60 in 3.9, 1/4 mile in the 10's, and STILL had air conditioning, radio, power locks/windows, etc. 

If you're worried about the "Eco" BS, just use cylinder deactivation. I get 25-27 MPG in our 6,000 lb flying brick of a Tahoe, can't imagine what it would get with Corvette aerodynamics. 

I doubt it will be $400k too.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

i like the vett as it is now but if they truly want to take on exotics they need to do better then a v6 turbo like ford did. they let the green peace hippy crowd dictate what there image needs to be and did it to prove smaller turbo can keep up with v8..... yes it can but less reliable in all fashions. 

use the new zo6 motor turbo it vs pully driven and with low boost will be well in the 800 hp range yet be under the 250 hp per liter mark where turbos start to have lag or need to push up the boost... just 175 hp per liter x 6.2 is 1050 hp and on a turbo motor that's easy to achieve reliably. a super car now has no excuse to be unreliable nor need to sip fuel like a cruze so stop putting fuel restrictions on a car that was never meant to be fuel efficient. this said it will still get good mpg, look at the p1. its hybrid assist is performance based not economy like the 918 and it does 34 mpg, the konisseg agara r 5.0 twin turbo v8 does 22 mpg.


----------

